# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Πανελλήνιο  Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα Μr Κρήτη 2023 (27 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο)

## Polyneikos

Στις 27 Μαϊου θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Ηράκλειο στην Κρήτη το Πανελλήνιο  Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα "Μr Κρήτη" υπό την αιγίδα της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.

Ο αγώνας θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Κλειστό Στάδιο ΕΛ.ΜΕ.ΠΑ. με διοργανωτές την ΠΟΣΔ και τον αθλητικό Σύλλογο ΑΝΤΑΡΗ.
Υπεύθυνος του αγώνα έχει οριστεί ο κ. Γιάννης Τσαγκαράκης.
Το διασυλλογικό πρωτάθλημα τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του Δήμου Ηρακλείου, της Περιφέρειας Κρήτης και του ΔΟΠΑΦΜΑΗ.

----------

